# Cigars - where to buy good ones in Brixton or nearby



## jb78 (May 6, 2008)

where can nice cigars be procured in the local area? i'm thinking cuban really. don't wanna have to slog into town and feel sure there must be a half decent tobacconist somewhere around here. 

thanks in advance. 

oh, and fuck boris johnson.


----------



## Athos (May 6, 2008)

As far as I know, there's nowhere around there.  One of the best places is Shervingtons on High Holborn (right by Chancery Lane tube).  Else I often buy from cgarsltd online - they are absolutely excellent.  What do you smoke, then?


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2008)

Not a smoker but there always used to be a tobacconist on Charing Cross Road, dunno if its still there.


----------



## jb78 (May 7, 2008)

thanks for these suggestions - but is there really no decent tobacconist in south london?


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 8, 2008)

A quick google for "cigar shop south london" brought me to this:

http://www.aficionado.org.uk/Shops.php

Mostly in West End/City, but there's this place:

News Studio Limited 
21 Borough High Street
London SE1 9SE

"A news agent across the road from Borough Market with a small humidor of cuban and other cigars. The fictional character Bridget Jones would have a view of this shop from her flat."


----------



## Athos (May 8, 2008)

brixtonvilla said:


> A quick google for "cigar shop south london" brought me to this:
> 
> http://www.aficionado.org.uk/Shops.php
> 
> ...



It's not up to much.


----------



## Athos (May 8, 2008)

jb78 said:


> thanks for these suggestions - but is there really no decent tobacconist in south london?



That's about the size of it!  What are you after, anyway?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2008)

There's a good place near Liverpool Street station. Can't bloody remember the name though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2008)

There's a good place near Chancery Lane tube station as well.


----------



## Andy the Don (May 9, 2008)

Davidoff, on the corner of Jermyn Street & St James's has a large walk in humidor. Ok not Brixton but the nearest tube is Green Park so less than 15 minutes on the Victoria Line.


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 9, 2008)

There also used to be a good one in Covent Garden and one of the offies on Old Compton St (first offie if you're walking up from Charing X Rd) has a good selection too


----------



## jb78 (May 9, 2008)

well i just got a delivery of some gars from c.gar's - thanks for the tip-off!   http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/cubancigars.php

i got 4 badboys - 2x charatan churchill, 2 x quorum toros. both nicaraguan cigars (my housemate reckons they are next best after cubans).they're a good 6 inches long each, me and my housemate are probably gonna get busy with them this evening. i'm no expert but i will report back!

thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Athos (May 11, 2008)

You won't be disappointed with cgarsltd.  They're a great site.  Glad to have been of help.  

Would always go for Cubans myself, though.  Had a fantastic Montecristo No.2 last night.


----------



## Athos (May 11, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's a good place near Chancery Lane tube station as well.



See post #2


----------



## Montesmoke (May 13, 2008)

*Cigars*

Hi, just joined the forum, im a fellow cigar smoker in south east london, have also used cgarsltd very good site for cigars, but i find them a bit on the pricey side.
i use various sites on the net, purchased some bolivar belicosos fino very nice smoke & a box of fonseca delisias.
So whats your favorite smokes??
montesmoke.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Hi, just joined the forum, im a fellow cigar smoker in south east london, have also used cgarsltd very good site for cigars, but i find them a bit on the pricey side.
> i use various sites on the net, purchased some bolivar belicosos fino very nice smoke & a box of fonseca delisias.
> So whats your favorite smokes??
> montesmoke.



I like Cohiba's, Montecristo No2's er *goes off to check cigar collection*


----------



## Montesmoke (May 14, 2008)

The cohibas very nice smoke i quite like the siglos, also im a fan of the Montecristo no2 torpedo great smoke, tried a partagas serie D the other day an exceptional cigar burned evenly, draw was easy, good construction a fine cigar.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 14, 2008)

So where do you all get your cigars from? i know of a few places, but good to know a few more


----------



## Athos (May 15, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> The cohibas very nice smoke i quite like the siglos, also im a fan of the Montecristo no2 torpedo great smoke, tried a partagas serie D the other day an exceptional cigar burned evenly, draw was easy, good construction a fine cigar.



Yeah, Partagas Serie D are great - it was a number 4 I guess?  That's one of my favourite patterns, a really classic robusto.  The Cohiba robustos are great too, as are the siglo series (particularly IV and V).  Other favourites of mine include the Hoyo de Monterrey (sp?).

As I say, I tend to but either online (at cgarsltd) or at Shervingtons (near Chancery Lane tube).  Occasionally, I go to Casa del Habana on Wardour Street.  Somehow, because their a specialist tobacconist, they have an exemption from the smoking ban, so you can sample a cigar inside, on one of their big leather sofas.  (They provide you with water or coffee, I think, but youi can't get a drink, I'm afraid.)


----------



## FoxyMKII (May 15, 2008)

I'm a Romeo Y Julieta man myself. Although the best cigar I ever had was from the Davidoff shop where I saw it being rolled by a Cuban lady (no it wasn't rolled on her thighs and I doubt she was a virgin judging by her age) there was something really satisfying about smoking something I had seen being created


----------



## Montesmoke (May 15, 2008)

Yes serie D no4 fine smoke, im partial to the siglo series had a siglo VI last sat a very nice stick, also i like the R&J churchills.
The casa del Habana on wardour street sounds great would like to go visit there.
The old cuban lady rolling a cigar at the davidoff shop sounds like its worth a trip, be interesting to see that.
maybe when i get more established on this forum, i could organise a cigar herf around london with some of you. 
Have any of you been to havana cuba??


----------



## RushcroftRoader (May 15, 2008)

There is an excellent little shop about 30 yards from Bank tube. Quick hop up the Northern drain. The shop is in that arcade just by the Tube.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2008)

Athos said:


> See post #2


 

Didn't see that  

The guy in there's excellent.  I left Chancery Lane area to work elsewhere and came back 7 years later and he remembered my name


----------



## Athos (May 15, 2008)

FoxyMKII said:


> I'm a Romeo Y Julieta man myself. Although the best cigar I ever had was from the Davidoff shop where I saw it being rolled by a Cuban lady (no it wasn't rolled on her thighs and I doubt she was a virgin judging by her age) there was something really satisfying about smoking something I had seen being created



They sometimes roll them in the place on Wardour street, too.


----------



## Athos (May 15, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Yes serie D no4 fine smoke, im partial to the siglo series had a siglo VI last sat a very nice stick, also i like the R&J churchills.
> The casa del Habana on wardour street sounds great would like to go visit there.
> The old cuban lady rolling a cigar at the davidoff shop sounds like its worth a trip, be interesting to see that.
> maybe when i get more established on this forum, i could organise a cigar herf around london with some of you.
> Have any of you been to havana cuba??



Yeah, I've been a couple of times, and, in terms of cigars, it's unbeatable (as you'd imagine).


----------



## Montesmoke (May 15, 2008)

So what you all gonna be smoking this coming weekend?? gonna tuck in to a few Bolis & a couple of Monte no2's i think,  i have a R&J Short churchill on the go at the mo


----------



## Athos (May 15, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> So what you all gonna be smoking this coming weekend?? gonna tuck in to a few Bolis & a couple of Monte no2's i think,  i have a R&J Short churchill on the go at the mo



Probably won't at the weekend, as we have people coming over; I don't smoke in the house (because we have a baby), and it might look a little antisocial if I was to go and have one in the garage!  I have a few of the latest Cohiba Maduro limited editions (Genios and Secretos), though, so looking forward to tucking in, soon.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 15, 2008)

Havent tried the Cohiba Maduro Genios, Secretos or the magicos yet, let me know what they are like, where did you buy them from? Yea i know what its like cant really smoke in front of guests some tend to complain about the smoke & cant really hide away in garage lol, but a no no when a baby is about not fair on the nipper.
Just started to convert an old georgian glass cabinet into a humidor, hope it works LOL!


----------



## Athos (May 15, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Havent tried the Cohiba Maduro Genios, Secretos or the magicos yet, let me know what they are like, where did you buy them from? Yea i know what its like cant really smoke in front of guests some tend to complain about the smoke & cant really hide away in garage lol, but a no no when a baby is about not fair on the nipper.
> Just started to convert an old georgian glass cabinet into a humidor, hope it works LOL!



All three of the maduro patterns are good.  Got them from Shervingtons (the place near Chancery Lane, mentioned above).

I'd be interested to see pics of the cabinet/humidor - sounds a good project.  At Mrs Athos's insistence, I'm down to three humidors, now; all shop built, though, nothing as grand as a bespoke converted cabinet.  Good luck with it.

What is the wood, by the way?  Isn't there a potential for problems with most woods?  Or will you line it with Spanish cedar?  And are you going to try to make it air tight?  What about humidification - an oasis type or an electronic one (depends on the size I suppose)?


----------



## Montesmoke (May 16, 2008)

So how much do shervingtons charge for the cohiba sticks? be interesting to know. 
I will indeed show pix of the cabinet humi when its done, i will use a medium to large block oasis humidifier & use cedar beading for the inside of the door to keep it air tight, at the moment its mahogany with a black lacquer finish so not sure if im going to keep the finish yet??
The glass is well sealed, so shouldnt have any problems there.
Regarding the inside will have to source spanish cedar from some repatable supplier.
Im currently using 4 large humidors for boxed cigars & one cuban display humidor for my singles.


----------



## jb78 (May 16, 2008)

wow... didn't expect this thread to have such legs... 

i must admit i laughed out loud at "at the missus' insistence, i'm down to 3 humidors" , brilliant. 

well the nicaraguan cigars were a nice smoke, burnt very evenly, good draw, but to go much further i'd be out of my depth. the last ones me and my mate smoked were cohiba siglo IV, which were excellent, but we're working our way up to cubans again (they are expensive as hell and perhaps wasted on relative novices such as ourself!)

good stuff athos and montesmoke, do i detect a whiff of gar-scented romance in the air?


----------



## Montesmoke (May 17, 2008)

LOL! No romance here, just general cigar chat. It's good that you have joined the chat jb78, I do like some of the NC smokes (non cuban) quite like the bering grand coronas, Santa damaina tubulares, & alec bradley smokes....
The cuban brand cigars are my first choice though.
If you have a liking to cigars & enjoy smoking them, then its never a waste to smoke any cigar even if you are newbie to the cigar world 
You have to start somwhere & you have started well.

What other cubans have you tried??


----------



## Athos (May 18, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> So how much do shervingtons charge for the cohiba sticks? be interesting to know.
> I will indeed show pix of the cabinet humi when its done, i will use a medium to large block oasis humidifier & use cedar beading for the inside of the door to keep it air tight, at the moment its mahogany with a black lacquer finish so not sure if im going to keep the finish yet??
> The glass is well sealed, so shouldnt have any problems there.
> Regarding the inside will have to source spanish cedar from some repatable supplier.
> Im currently using 4 large humidors for boxed cigars & one cuban display humidor for my singles.



For the biggest pattern, I think the maduros are around £20 (down to around£10 for the smallest one), at Shervingtons.

The humidor project sounds great - can't wait to see the pictures of the finished article.  And it sounds as though it'll be pretty effective, too, with the beading and Spanish cedar lining.  Although I wouldn't expect anything less - you're obviously a real cigar afficionado.

How large is your collection at the moment?


----------



## Athos (May 18, 2008)

jb78 said:


> wow... didn't expect this thread to have such legs...
> 
> i must admit i laughed out loud at "at the missus' insistence, i'm down to 3 humidors" , brilliant.
> 
> ...



Nah, I didn't expect it to to run and run like this, either; I have started cigar threads in the past, but they fizzled out for lack of interest.  Let's hope this one keeps going.

Glad you enjoyed the missus' iron rule.  It was a difficult compromise, but, as yet, she doesn't seem to have noticed that what I did was exchange two smaller ones for a larger model!

And glad you enjoyed the Nicuraguan smokes.

I don't think you'd be out of your depth if you went back to Cubans, though.  It's just a matter of picking the right ones; a lot of them are strong (compared to other countries' production), and people tend to jump into the big patterns, and it's just to much for them - they spend a fortune and don't really enjoy it.  You don't have to go for a massive Cohiba to start with: You can start with something small, a little milder (albeit still really flavoursome), and relatively inexpensive, like an H Upmann Corona.

To be honest, once you really get into the Cubans, I doubt you'll be too bothered about going back to the other countries' output.  I know they're a bit more pricey, but they're worth it; I'd rather spend a little more for a great Cuban, and smoke less frequently.

And if you detect "gar'scented romance in the air", it's because Monte and I obviously love cigars, rather than each other!


----------



## Montesmoke (May 18, 2008)

My cigar collection at the moment consits of 2 boxes of  R&J Short Churchills, 1 box of R&J Churchills, 1 box of Bolivar Belicosos Fino, 1 Box of montecristo no 5's, 1 box of fonseca delicias, couple of 3 packs of Cohiba siglos VI, 1 box of El Rey Del Mundo Demmi Tasse.
Box of 5 Limited edition Torpedos Cohiba, Montecristo, Partagas, Hoyo, Bolivar. (havent touched these yet) a box of NC Alec Bradley Churchills, 1 box of Habana Gold Robustos.
Also have about 35-40 single sticks Monte 2's Bolivars, Partagas, H.Upmann Cohiba. El Rey, a mixture really.
Those prices at Shervingtons seem quite high per stick be interesting to find out how much a box of 25 R&J Churchills cost?? let me know im quite curious
Have started on sealing up the cabinet humi, its very time consuming & alot to do yet, but im confident it will work out.
Maybe you should invest in a mahogany cabinet very smart looking & im sure the wife will come round if you convince her its also a lovely piece of furniture aswell as a large count Humidor ;-))
Jb78 do try the smaller milder cubans like athos has suggested & work your way through the cuban brands, you will in time find out what brand of cuban you prefer.
Had a bolivar belicosos fino earlier & Gonna fire up a monte no 2 later on this evening 
What have you chaps smoked over this weekend??


----------



## Athos (May 18, 2008)

Nothing yet, but maybe have an El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme, after I've put the baby to bed.

I like the idea of the cabinet, but I don't think she'd be too keen, and I'm having to tread carefully at the moment because my whisky colection has grown to such a size that we're running out of space - now is not the time to bring the focus onto cigars, as well!

Your collection sounds great, and very similar to mine in terms of mix (albeit you seem to have have more of each).  I have a what's left from: a box of Partagas D4s, a box of Cohiba Robustos, a box each of Montecristo No.2s and No.4s, and a box of Hoye de Monterrey Epicure No.2 (Cabinet Selection), plus 50 or so 'miscellaneous' Cubans in every conceivable size and shape, and accross many brands.

One thing that occurs to me is that they should be insured seperately, as probably worht more than the single item maximum under the policy.  Do you insure yours seperately?

I guess the Shervingtons prices for the maduros are a little more than you could get them for over the internet - maybe £1.50 per stick more - but I reckon it's worth paying that premium, just to have the shop  there.  I'm going down in the week, if I get the chance, so will see how much a box of Romeo Y Julieta Churchills is, and let you know.

jb78 - Monte is right, you can't do better than keep trying loads of different brands, shapes and sizes, and you'll soon get a really good idea of exactly what you like and don't like, then a good tobacconist can point you in the direction of similar smokes.


----------



## jb78 (May 18, 2008)

well i think you've convinced me, we're gonna go for cubans next time. my housemate said 'these guys have insured cigar collections, that's all you need to know'. haha. 

athos i noticed you said you have a whisky collection too. are either of you by chance partial to a glass of rum? my favourite way to enjoy a gar is out in the garden, with a glass of rum on ice.... living the dream. currently we have been enjoying a bottle of Flor De Cana aged 7 years, as well as 2 bottles of Ron Zacapa - one Centenario aged 15 years and the other aged 23 ............ the flor de cana is a particularly excellent rum, very deep and smoky, you can really taste the sugarcane. We haven't got into the zacapa as much yet, but are ooking forward to it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 18, 2008)

jb78, rum and cigars? I wanna come round to yours one weekend!!


----------



## jb78 (May 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> jb78, rum and cigars? I wanna come round to yours one weekend!!



that's how we roll down south, kiddo. 

the door's always open


----------



## Montesmoke (May 19, 2008)

Athos said:


> Nothing yet, but maybe have an El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme, after I've put the baby to bed.
> 
> I like the idea of the cabinet, but I don't think she'd be too keen, and I'm having to tread carefully at the moment because my whisky colection has grown to such a size that we're running out of space - now is not the time to bring the focus onto cigars, as well!
> 
> ...



Well i quite like Havana Club aged 7 years with a smoke, regards insuring my smokes its been on my mind for quite a while now.
Have you decided on an insurer?
Regarding prices that i pay for cigars are very reasonable i can get a box of 25 R&J Churchills for £198 wich i think is great value, as i said before be interesting to see how much shervingtons charge.
per stick for a cohiba siglo VI around £15-£16 each. so not too bad.
So do you smoke during the week or is it just weekends?? i usually have one stick a day in the evenings to help me wind down from the day


----------



## Athos (May 19, 2008)

jb78 said:


> well i think you've convinced me, we're gonna go for cubans next time. my housemate said 'these guys have insured cigar collections, that's all you need to know'. haha.
> 
> athos i noticed you said you have a whisky collection too. are either of you by chance partial to a glass of rum? my favourite way to enjoy a gar is out in the garden, with a glass of rum on ice.... living the dream. currently we have been enjoying a bottle of Flor De Cana aged 7 years, as well as 2 bottles of Ron Zacapa - one Centenario aged 15 years and the other aged 23 ............ the flor de cana is a particularly excellent rum, very deep and smoky, you can really taste the sugarcane. We haven't got into the zacapa as much yet, but are ooking forward to it.



I occasionally have a rum (usually Havana Club), but whisky really is my spirit of choice.

Let me know how you get on with the Cubans.  If you're gonna try a few brands and sizes, cgarsltd do samplers, which might be better value than buying singles.  Something like this would be perfect (and comes in at under £45 for 5 cigars), as it is a good selection, and tubes, so it doesn't matter if you don't have a humidor (yet!).  *http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/tubed-starter-sampler-p-3812.html*


----------



## Athos (May 19, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Well i quite like Havana Club aged 7 years with a smoke, regards insuring my smokes its been on my mind for quite a while now.
> Have you decided on an insurer?
> Regarding prices that i pay for cigars are very reasonable i can get a box of 25 R&J Churchills for £198 wich i think is great value, as i said before be interesting to see how much shervingtons charge.
> per stick for a cohiba siglo VI around £15-£16 each. so not too bad.
> So do you smoke during the week or is it just weekends?? i usually have one stick a day in the evenings to help me wind down from the day



I am thinking of just notifying my existing contents insurer of the value of the collection (and possibly paying a small premium).

Shervingtons don't carry boxes of RYJ Chrchills at the moment, but can get them in.  That said, it's nearly £400!!  Cgars has them up ar £355.  If you can get them at £198 a box, you're doing really well.  D'you mind if I ask where (you can PM me if you'd prefer)?

No set pattern of smoking, really - sometimes at weekends, sometimes weeekday evenings, and very occasionally in my lunch hour at work.  Usually only one or two a week, though (what with the baby).


----------



## Montesmoke (May 19, 2008)

Will have a word with my contents insurers quite soon.
Wow the prices are high! i knew i was getting them at a reasonable price but it just shows you how much these guys charge!
Im very lucky in a way that have a good friend that is a import agent that buys in bulk stock from main suppliers in cuba/spain supplying most of the cigar retailers & distributes in the u.k & ireland so i buy directly from him, he obviously makes from it, but knows hes doing me a great deal, so i have no problems with it at all.
He often does me the odd box of various singles, but mainly boxes of 25 cigars.
Thanks for finding out price from shervingtons ;-)
I tend to smoke more come the weekends really & one in the evening during the week.
I quite like the sound of a luchtime smoke, im usually to busy for lunch Lol!
jb78 like athos said get yourself some samplers & enjoy, be interesting to know how you get on. 
So Athos whats your top 5 favourite smokes?


----------



## Belushi (May 19, 2008)

I'm astonished one of the class warriors hasnt discovered this thread and had a hissy fit yet!


----------



## Athos (May 19, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Will have a word with my contents insurers quite soon.
> Wow the prices are high! i knew i was getting them at a reasonable price but it just shows you how much these guys charge!
> Im very lucky in a way that have a good friend that is a import agent that buys in bulk stock from main suppliers in cuba/spain supplying most of the cigar retailers & distributes in the u.k & ireland so i buy directly from him, he obviously makes from it, but knows hes doing me a great deal, so i have no problems with it at all.
> He often does me the odd box of various singles, but mainly boxes of 25 cigars.
> ...



You're lucky to have such a cheap supply.  Make sure you keep on that guy's good side!  Just shows you how much margin there is in the things, though, doesn't it?

Yeah, a lunchtime smoke in Lincoln's Inn Fields is good fun during the summer.  You just have to make the time, sometimes.  (Although I do it less now, as I have cut down to three days at work.)

As for my top five smokes, an impossible task, surely.  You know as well as I do that it depends on the setting, mood etc, etc - so many variables.  But, if I had to, I'd say (in no particular order): the Cohiba Robusto, Partagas D4, Montecristo No. 2, Hoyo Epicure 2 and Montecrist No. 4.  You?  And to make it tougher, I want reasons, too!


----------



## Athos (May 19, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I'm astonished one of the class warriors hasnt discovered this thread and had a hissy fit yet!



Hey, I'm a class warrior too.  I just like a good cigar, that's all.  I probably spend £30 a week on cigars (maximum), and I know people from the poorest estates that spend more than that on fags - it's not really a class issue, just a choice of how you spend your money.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 19, 2008)

Athos said:


> You're lucky to have such a cheap supply.  Make sure you keep on that guy's good side!  Just shows you how much margin there is in the things, though, doesn't it?
> 
> Yeah, a lunchtime smoke in Lincoln's Inn Fields is good fun during the summer.  You just have to make the time, sometimes.  (Although I do it less now, as I have cut down to three days at work.)
> 
> As for my top five smokes, an impossible task, surely.  You know as well as I do that it depends on the setting, mood etc, etc - so many variables.  But, if I had to, I'd say (in no particular order): the Cohiba Robusto, Partagas D4, Montecristo No. 2, Hoyo Epicure 2 and Montecrist No. 4.  You?  And to make it tougher, I want reasons, too!



My first would be the R&J Churchill,
The churchil seems to have the right length for my tastes, nice draw, cool smoke, very smooth on the pallet and plenty of cloudy smoke, just the way I like it. It takes me a good 45 mins, maybe an hour, to smoke one, i like a long smoke.

My second would be Montecristo No2  What a top smoke. Everytime I fire one up they just live up to their expectations. Very full flavour a smooth woody taste in the beginning and sweeter towards end just leaves a very good lasting impression.

My third would be the Cohiba Siglo VI   This is a really an outstanding cigar. It is a beauty to look at with great construction. The draw has always been ultra smooth. The flavours build-up nicely in the siglo VI, I have been able to smoke these to the but. For me this is one of the best in my opinion

My fourth would be Bolivar Belicosos Fino  This is a superb cigar, this is my one of my favorite cigars!! burn and draw excellent lots of wood and spice in there, strong as hell! but I love them!

My fith would be Hoyo de monterrey Piramides LE 2003 One of my favourite Piramides a well constructed cigar. This cigar i think is a much fuller and stronger flavoured cigar great even burn the rich wrapper & filler are one of the few ingredients that make these cigars one of the best!

Well thats what i think of my top five, but i do love the majority of the cuban brands aswell as some of the NC cigars.

Regarding the prices of the cigar retailers they make out like bandits!! very well over priced outrageous really & unfair!
John is a good friend have known him for many years great laugh too aswell as a great supplier of sticks lol! )

Whats all this about a hissy fit anyway??


----------



## Athos (May 19, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> My first would be the R&J Churchill,
> The churchil seems to have the right length for my tastes, nice draw, cool smoke, very smooth on the pallet and plenty of cloudy smoke, just the way I like it. It takes me a good 45 mins, maybe an hour, to smoke one, i like a long smoke.
> 
> My second would be Montecristo No2  What a top smoke. Everytime I fire one up they just live up to their expectations. Very full flavour a smooth woody taste in the beginning and sweeter towards end just leaves a very good lasting impression.
> ...



Nice choices.

I can agree with most of them, though I have never tried the '03 Hoyo Piramides; will try to get hold of one, now.

And it's a long time since I have a Churchill, but that made me want to have one, right now. 

I am not busy tomorrow night, so I'm going to make time for a good smoke.  Think maybe I'll have one, then, or maybe a Cohiba Esplendidos - I'll see how the mood takes me.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 20, 2008)

Athos said:


> Nice choices.
> 
> I can agree with most of them, though I have never tried the '03 Hoyo Piramides; will try to get hold of one, now.
> 
> ...



Well whatever you smoke enjoy it Try & get hold of a Hoyo P a very nice smoke.
On The NC smoke front i have ordered a box of 25 alec bradley churchills, i have tried these & its not a bad smoke medium to full flavour, reasonable draw.
I would like to send one to you, to try & see what you think, if your interested Athos PM me.


----------



## Athos (May 20, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Well whatever you smoke enjoy it Try & get hold of a Hoyo P a very nice smoke.
> On The NC smoke front i have ordered a box of 25 alec bradley churchills, i have tried these & its not a bad smoke medium to full flavour, reasonable draw.
> I would like to send one to you, to try & see what you think, if your interested Athos PM me.


Thanks Monte, that's very kind of you; I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 20, 2008)

Let us know what you ended up smoking this evening?


----------



## Athos (May 20, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Let us know what you ended up smoking this evening?



Had the RYJ Churchill, after you got me thinking of them again.  Realised it'd been too long!


----------



## Montesmoke (May 20, 2008)

Nice choice, an enjoyable smoke, just put an order in for a box of Super Partagas Coronas & a box of Por Larranaga, Panetelas cant wait!! had a Boli Fino tonight nice spicy flavours, good draw good even burn good smoke  Has anyone tried any Por Larranaga cigars??


----------



## Athos (May 22, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Nice choice, an enjoyable smoke, just put an order in for a box of Super Partagas Coronas & a box of Por Larranaga, Panetelas cant wait!! had a Boli Fino tonight nice spicy flavours, good draw good even burn good smoke  Has anyone tried any Por Larranaga cigars??



Yeah, I've had some of the Por Larranga Robustos, and the Magnificos, which are absolutely top drawer.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 22, 2008)

jb78, & the other members, How you getting on? have you guys purchased any new cubans yet?


----------



## brismass (May 24, 2008)

well, fuck me sideways, i was smoking a cohibas esplendidos as a bit too tipsy to resist the depths of my humidor whilst checking out what party news for the bank holiday was on the boards and i came across this thread

truly, i am home


----------



## brismass (May 24, 2008)

btw, i've recently got hooked on a punch (an ebay purchase, maybe we should start a south london store?), how do you cut yours?


----------



## Montesmoke (May 24, 2008)

Cohiba Esplendidos top smoke like the Cohiba siglo VI, what size humidor you got? I like a Punch churchill nice long smoke, what punch did you smoke? & how many did you purchase of ebay? you gotta be careful on ebay theres a lot of fake cigars on there.
What other cigars have you tried?


----------



## jonead (May 24, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Cohiba Esplendidos top smoke like the Cohiba siglo VI, what size humidor you got? I like a Punch churchill nice long smoke, what punch did you smoke? & how many did you purchase of ebay? you gotta be careful on ebay theres a lot of fake cigars on there.
> What other cigars have you tried?



The Siglo VI is as good a cigar as i have had.  delicious tones in there, really immaculate construction quiality, and smokes very very smoothly


----------



## Montesmoke (May 25, 2008)

brismass said:


> well, fuck me sideways, i was smoking a cohibas esplendidos as a bit too tipsy to resist the depths of my humidor whilst checking out what party news for the bank holiday was on the boards and i came across this thread
> 
> truly, i am home



So what selection of sticks do you have in your humi?


----------



## Montesmoke (May 25, 2008)

jonead said:


> The Siglo VI is as good a cigar as i have had.  delicious tones in there, really immaculate construction quiality, and smokes very very smoothly



Yes the Cohiba Siglo series one of my favourite brands, So what other cigars do you like/smoke?


----------



## Athos (May 25, 2008)

brismass said:


> well, fuck me sideways, i was smoking a cohibas esplendidos as a bit too tipsy to resist the depths of my humidor whilst checking out what party news for the bank holiday was on the boards and i came across this thread
> 
> truly, i am home



Welcome!  And glad to have found another Urban75 cigar fan.


----------



## Athos (May 25, 2008)

So Brismass and jonead, what do you guys smoke?  What sort of collections d'you have?

And Monte, what you smoking this weekend?


----------



## Montesmoke (May 25, 2008)

Athos said:


> So Brismass and jonead, what do you guys smoke?  What sort of collections d'you have?
> 
> And Monte, what you smoking this weekend?




Had a couple of R&J short Churchills a Cohiba Siglo V, also had an NC smoke Antonio y cleopatra Classic lonsdale, not a bad smoke had some vanilla flovour in there
Gonna have a Montecristo No 2T later on this evening, & got my eye on a an bolivar fino & a El Rey Choix Supreme for tomorrow
What about you?


----------



## FYPM (May 25, 2008)

Greetings from sunny Tooting. Just saw this online and had to join

Recently back from Cuba, and puffing on a Siglo II - brought back 5 of those and five Montecristo 2s - man I wish I bought more..

New to em, but am now preferring to the jazz fags!


----------



## Montesmoke (May 25, 2008)

FYPM said:


> Greetings from sunny Tooting. Just saw this online and had to join
> 
> Recently back from Cuba, and puffing on a Siglo II - brought back 5 of those and five Montecristo 2s - man I wish I bought more..
> 
> New to em, but am now preferring to the jazz fags!



Welcome FYPM, i went to cuba also a few years back, loved it! especially bringing back some fine cigars!
Well enjoy your cigars love the siglos & love Monte 2's too.
Do you have a box humidor?
Good to have you on board


----------



## FYPM (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Monte..

No box, but bought some bags...am thinking about a humidor now though, as I plan to get some more smokes in the very near future!


----------



## Montesmoke (May 25, 2008)

FYPM said:


> Thanks Monte..
> 
> No box, but bought some bags...am thinking about a humidor now though, as I plan to get some more smokes in the very near future!



Try ebay for a box humidor, can get a deal on there
if you have any questions or need some advice, just post a question or PM me.
Hope to see more of you on this forum.

Monte.


----------



## Athos (May 26, 2008)

Just enjoyed a Cohiba Lanceros.  Took me an hour and forty minutes to smoke, and was great from the first minute to the last!  I bought ten of them about 6 years ago; I smoked one at the time and thought it was a bit green, so let them age a bit.  Really glad I did, but they're so good now I hope I can resist getting throught them too soon!  They're a difficult cigar to smoke because they seem so ill-proportioned (ring gauge: 38; length: 192mm), which means they burn bitter if you overheat them by drawing too hard or too frequently, but well worth taking time over.

What about the rest of you?  Any great smokes this weekend?


----------



## Athos (May 26, 2008)

jb78 - I have been thinking about some more recommendations for you and your housemate, since you said you'd like to get into the Cubans.  I was reading this one of my favourite books 'An Illustrated Encyclopedia of Post-Revolution Havana Cigars' by Min Ron NEE(http://www.monstermarketplace.com/General/Landing4567a248.html) and was reminded of a few that might fit the bill:

Guantanamera - machine made but of very high quality (apparantly, though I haven't tried any);
Fonseca - One of the very few that doesn't really need any storage or ageing to taste great; and
Jose L. Piedra - machine bundled but hand-finished.  Really, really cheap.  A word of caution being that they can be very, very tannin tasting when first bought, but, if you air then for a week or so (in a suitably moise place i.e. the bathroom) that should go, and you'll be left with a very afforrdable and decent Havana.

Look forward to hearing how you're love of cigars is progressing!


----------



## Athos (May 26, 2008)

FYPM said:


> Thanks Monte..
> 
> No box, but bought some bags...am thinking about a humidor now though, as I plan to get some more smokes in the very near future!



If you're serious about buying cigars, then you need a humidor, really.  It's a false economy not to, given the cost of cigars.  And you can get a decent enough one for around £80.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 27, 2008)

FYPM As i said as your new to cigars, & your testing the waters, to start off with you can get a 20-40 count cigar (ie.. holds 20-40 cigars) humidor on ebay at a very reasonable price around £20-£40 to start off with & see how you get on, if you find in near future that you love cigars, then invest in a bigger more expensive humidor.


----------



## Athos (May 27, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> FYPM As i said as your new to cigars, & your testing the waters, to start off with you can get a 20-40 count cigar (ie.. holds 20-40 cigars) humidor on ebay at a very reasonable price around £20-£40 to start off with & see how you get on, if you find in near future that you love cigars, then invest in a bigger more expensive humidor.



Yeah, Monte's probably right, you don't need to go as high as the £80 I suggested.  Worth the investment.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 28, 2008)

Athos so what did you smoke over the last couple of days?


----------



## Athos (May 28, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Athos so what did you smoke over the last couple of days?



Not had one since Sunday night - the Lanceros (see post #69).  What about you, anything interesting?


----------



## Montesmoke (May 28, 2008)

Had a couple of fonseca delicias, Alec bradley Churchill, tried a NC smoke a BAUZA Corona Dominican nutty/ herb taste a nice smoke, i do like to try different NC smokes, as you get wide varieties of flavours.
Had a super partagas nice earthy flavours.
Might try & have a trinidad reyes (petit corona) later on this evening.
what about you?


----------



## Athos (May 28, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Had a couple of fonseca delicias, Alec bradley Churchill, tried a NC smoke a BAUZA Corona Dominican nutty/ herb taste a nice smoke, i do like to try different NC smokes, as you get wide varieties of flavours.
> Had a super partagas nice earthy flavours.
> Might try & have a trinidad reyes (petit corona) later on this evening.
> what about you?



It'll be something small tonight, as I'm going to chill out with Mrs Athos for most of the evening.  I might squeeze in a Montecristo No.4 or a Romeo Y Julieta No.3, before bed, though (or, now you've mentioned Fonsecas, maybe a Cosacos).

Never had a Super Partagas.  Are they machine made?

I've not tried a BAUZA, though, to be honest, I don't really smoke a lot of NCs, as I reckon there's too many Havanas to get through, and not enough time to try them all.  I like the idea of NCs, not least of all because they're so much cheaper, but I am always disappointed.  I only get to smoke once or twice a week, so want to have something I'm sure to enjoy.

That said, I tried an NC the other day: a Rocky Patel.  Was pretty average, to be honest.  You tried them?

Enjoy your Trinidad - they're a nice smoke; lots of bean flavours (chocolate, coffee and vanilla), I find, and quite punchy, too.


----------



## jb78 (May 28, 2008)

you guys rule. this is some sheer cigar porn right here. i thought this thread would die a miserable death, but instead we've unearthed a couple of connoiseurs. 

athos thanks for your reccomendations for the more affoordable cigars, gonna look into those, montesmoke, check your pm's! 

welcome to new gar lovers, too.


----------



## Montesmoke (May 29, 2008)

No problem JB pm sent, Smoking another NC smoke Bauza dominican, really like the taste of these sticks, nuts/ herbs! lots of smoke!  Gonna devour a monte 2 later on this evening! Athos did you have your Montecristo 4 last night? i do like the montecristos great brand.


----------



## Athos (May 29, 2008)

jb78 said:


> you guys rule. this is some sheer cigar porn right here. i thought this thread would die a miserable death, but instead we've unearthed a couple of connoiseurs.
> 
> athos thanks for your reccomendations for the more affoordable cigars, gonna look into those, montesmoke, check your pm's!
> 
> welcome to new gar lovers, too.



No problem.  Let us  know how you get on with those recommendations.  I hope you get to smoke many, many more great cigars.


----------



## Athos (May 29, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> No problem JB pm sent, Smoking another NC smoke Bauza dominican, really like the taste of these sticks, nuts/ herbs! lots of smoke!  Gonna devour a monte 2 later on this evening! Athos did you have your Montecristo 4 last night? i do like the montecristos great brand.



Went for the Fonseca in the end, and enjoyed it - pretty good for a quicker than usual smoke.

Am thinking about what I'll have at the weekend.  Might pop to the shop tomorrow, and surprise myself with something out of the ordinary.  Maybe a limited edition.

What've you got lined up for the weekend?


----------



## Montesmoke (May 29, 2008)

Not sure yet a mixture i think i bought a box of padron londres NC's so will have a pick at them, but on the cuban front might go for some bolis (bolivars) R&J
& a couple of siglos.
Hopefully the weather is good, hoping to have a barby saturday evening some fresh steaks few glasses of red wine & finished off with a couple of cuban smokes
what you upto weekend anything good?


----------



## Athos (May 29, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Not sure yet a mixture i think i bought a box of padron londres NC's so will have a pick at them, but on the cuban front might go for some bolis (bolivars) R&J
> & a couple of siglos.
> Hopefully the weather is good, hoping to have a barby saturday evening some fresh steaks few glasses of red wine & finished off with a couple of cuban smokes
> what you upto weekend anything good?



Barby sounds like a great excuse for a few _al fresco_ smokes!  We're going to a house party, but thre'll be loads of kids there, so doubt I'll get to smoke.  Just had a Cohiba Robustos, though ... mmmm!


----------



## Montesmoke (May 29, 2008)

Athos said:


> Barby sounds like a great excuse for a few _al fresco_ smokes!  We're going to a house party, but thre'll be loads of kids there, so doubt I'll get to smoke.  Just had a Cohiba Robustos, though ... mmmm!



Nice choice of smoke havent had a cohiba robustos for a while, might have one over the weekend now you put the seed in my head lol!
yes looking forward to a few al fresco smokes lol, just hope the weather is nice.
Just about to spark up a Montecristo No2 now & kick up some smoke


----------



## Athos (May 30, 2008)

Bought two of the Limited Edition re-issued Por Larranga Magnificos.  Can't wait to try them (though will condition them up for at least a few months).


----------



## Montesmoke (May 30, 2008)

Very nice & very rare too! not many about, indeed condition them up in humi to get the most of them, top purchase, how much were they (PM if needed)
What you gonna smoke this evening? got a R&J Churchill waiting for after dinner.
& gonna select what im going to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## Athos (Jun 1, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Very nice & very rare too! not many about, indeed condition them up in humi to get the most of them, top purchase, how much were they (PM if needed)
> What you gonna smoke this evening? got a R&J Churchill waiting for after dinner.
> & gonna select what im going to smoke tomorrow.



Surprisingly reasonable (for what they are); cost £38 for the pair.  That was at Shervingtons, and I was a bit surprised that they were so cheap.  Cgarsltd have them up for £500 a box, so I was suspecting to pay £50 for the pair (given that I was buying singles from a offline suplier).

The ones I got were two of only three they had left, from a box of 10.  Apparantly, they only made 1400 boxes (400 x24 and 1000 x 10).

I hope they are as good as I am expecting - will be an intersting few months wait, to get them to my own taste.  I like to keep my humidors at around 68% relative humidity; what about you?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Athos said:


> Surprisingly reasonable (for what they are); cost £38 for the pair.  That was at Shervingtons, and I was a bit surprised that they were so cheap.  Cgarsltd have them up for £500 a box, so I was suspecting to pay £50 for the pair (given that I was buying singles from a offline suplier).
> 
> The ones I got were two of only three they had left, from a box of 10.  Apparantly, they only made 1400 boxes (400 x24 and 1000 x 10).
> 
> I hope they are as good as I am expecting - will be an intersting few months wait, to get them to my own taste.  I like to keep my humidors at around 68% relative humidity; what about you?



So how was the party, did you smoke many cigars over the weekend?
i keep my humi between 68%-70% a good balance.
Had a good few sticks yesterday the weather held up & had a good barby, smoked 4 cigars had a R&J short churchill before barby then had a boli beli fino after, waited a while then fired up a siglo VI then later on in the evening finished off with Por larranager Panetela a nice mix an enjoyable evening.
What you guys smoking today??


----------



## Athos (Jun 1, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> So how was the party, did you smoke many cigars over the weekend?
> i keep my humi between 68%-70% a good balance.
> Had a good few sticks yesterday the weather held up & had a good barby, smoked 4 cigars had a R&J short churchill before barby then had a boli beli fino after, waited a while then fired up a siglo VI then later on in the evening finished off with Por larranager Panetela a nice mix an enjoyable evening.
> What you guys smoking today??



Haven't had any this weekend (so far, at least).  The party was good, but full of kids, so no place to smoke, really (and I've been out and about all day).  I have a Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos lined up for this evening, though.

You seem to have had a few this weekend; sounds like a good mix.  I notice that you smoke far more than I do.  Neither my constitution nor my wife - who hates the smell - would tolerate four in a day (and it'd be a strain on the wallet, too).  How many do you get through in a typical week?

I usually have one or two a week (maybe a little more in the summer).  I find that if I smoke too many more than that, I don't enjoy them as much - maybe I like having them as a rare treat.

What about the rest of you - any sticks smoked or bought recently?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Athos said:


> Haven't had any this weekend (so far, at least).  The party was good, but full of kids, so no place to smoke, really (and I've been out and about all day).  I have a Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos lined up for this evening, though.
> 
> You seem to have had a few this weekend; sounds like a good mix.  I notice that you smoke far more than I do.  Neither my constitution nor my wife - who hates the smell - would tolerate four in a day (and it'd be a strain on the wallet, too).  How many do you get through in a typical week?
> 
> ...



I have been smoking cigars for the last 12 years, it all started off when i went on holiday to cuba & went on the cigar tour my first box of cigars i bought was a box of 25 Montecristo no1 & a couple of packs of 3 Monte 2's,
i never tried a cuban cigar before then, only the odd henri witermans, & king edwards as my father used to smoke cigars (chip of the old bloke i spose) so i thought it be like tasting a wintermans or a K edward.
I remember clearly sitting down at a bar in havana square & deciding once my Mojhito drink arrived i would light one of these monsters up (Monte 1) the drink arrived so got the cuban stick out of the box, as i did the waiter clocked me came over & asked me if could cut/clip my cigar for me (just aswell as i forgot to buy a cutter LOL!) he did he lit it up too, then it was all down to me.
I remember wen i took the few puffs of this fine cuban stick how much smoke & aroma came from it.
Then the tastes/flavours started to kick in perfect draw evenly burning WOW this is a cigar i said to myself this is what all the fuss about cubans cigars is!  I knew then that it was infact true that cubans are the best cigars in the world absaloute no mistaking that!
I went back to the cigar shop & bought another 2 boxes!
I love cigars with a passsion i see it as your only on this planet once if you enjoy certain things this world has to offer i say make the most of them!! as your a long time dead.
So i do enjoy a good few cigars each day i will have on average 2-3 cigars daily, then weekends i indulge in a good few maybe 4-6 cigars in a day/evening i have been known to smoke 8 in one day.
As mentioned before Athos i have a mate who can supply me with top quality cigars for a reasonable price, not ridiculously over priced cigars that most u.k. cigar suppliers charge! Outrageous!
I work hard all week so like to unwind & enjoy my vice wich is cigars of course LOL!!!
Make the most of it i say to all!

So what cigars you planning on buying this week?

Enjoy the Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos (i will ask my supplier about getting some of the maduro series)

Monte.


----------



## Athos (Jun 1, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> I have been smoking cigars for the last 12 years, it all started off when i went on holiday to cuba & went on the cigar tour my first box of cigars i bought was a box of 25 Montecristo no1 & a couple of packs of 3 Monte 2's,
> i never tried a cuban cigar before then, only the odd henri witermans, & king edwards as my father used to smoke cigars (chip of the old bloke i spose) so i thought it be like tasting a wintermans or a K edward.
> I remember clearly sitting down at a bar in havana square & deciding once my Mojhito drink arrived i would light one of these monsters up (Monte 1) the drink arrived so got the cuban stick out of the box, as i did the waiter clocked me came over & asked me if could cut/clip my cigar for me (just aswell as i forgot to buy a cutter LOL!) he did he lit it up too, then it was all down to me.
> I remember wen i took the few puffs of this fine cuban stick how much smoke & aroma came from it.
> ...



Great post, Monte.  The bit about the first Cuban cigar in Havana was very evocative.  It was going to Cuba that first got me into cigars in a big way; like you, I'd only had the very occasional cigar before that (and nothing special - Hamlets etc - because my favourite Uncle smoked them).

I have been back to Cuba since - on my honeymoon, in fact.  I bought back the maximum allocation for Mrs Athos and me.  And, because we raved about the place, lots of family and friends have been, and all bought me back lots and lots of cigars.

I agree that if you find something you're really into, you should enjoy it - that seems a pretty good ethos to me!  And with your supplier, you're able to do it for a reasonable price.  If I was to smoke at that rate (say, 25 a week i.e a box) it's probably set me back upwards of £200!

The Magicos was fantastic.  Smoked it on the garden bench, sitting with the Mrs (and a large whisky), watching the birds, smelling the plants, and listening to the radio - bliss.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice athos glad you had a great smoke in good company, thats what its all about. Enjoy the rest of your evening. Gonna fire up a R&J Churchill now a nice long smoke
Let us know what cigars your planning on buying this coming week.
Good Evening Mate.

Monte.


----------



## Athos (Jun 2, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Very nice athos glad you had a great smoke in good company, thats what its all about. Enjoy the rest of your evening. Gonna fire up a R&J Churchill now a nice long smoke
> Let us know what cigars your planning on buying this coming week.
> Good Evening Mate.
> 
> Monte.



No planned purchases this week (other than some solution for the humidor, and long matches).

What about the rest of you guys?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 2, 2008)

NC Smokes: Alec Bradley Reserve Churchill  Box of 25  x Alec Bradley Reserve Maduro Torpedo - Box of 25  Alec Bradley -  Robusto Corojo Box of 25. 
Probably get a couple of boxes of cubans next week (not sure what yet)
Whats everyone smoking tonight??


----------



## Athos (Jun 4, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> NC Smokes: Alec Bradley Reserve Churchill  Box of 25  x Alec Bradley Reserve Maduro Torpedo - Box of 25  Alec Bradley -  Robusto Corojo Box of 25.
> Probably get a couple of boxes of cubans next week (not sure what yet)
> Whats everyone smoking tonight??



Decided what you're getting yet (for the two boxes of Cubans)?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 4, 2008)

Might get some Griffins, Robusto Maduro 4s, its maker Davidoff.  tobaccos from the Dominican Republic a Connecticut wrapper, a vey nice smooth smoke, yes i know its not cuban but do like the griffins brand.
Will also get a box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected. nice earthy smoke.
Have you smoked any cigars this week Athos? 

What about the rest of urban 75 members: JB78, Brismass, Jonead, FYPM, Kid Eternity, Fox MK11 what you been smoking/purchasing??
Be good to here your thoughts


----------



## jb78 (Jun 4, 2008)

me and my housemate smoked a couple of Fonseca Delicias Coronas eariler this evening, out in the garden when it was nice and sunny. we found them to be a nice, mellow smoke, quite smooth and even-burning; a nice size too, not too much but still took a while to smoke. 

got a new order in too , thanks to a kind individual, some nice cubans to savour over the coming weeks. reports to follow! 

i'm trying to persuade my housemate to sign up and post here as he's actually visited cuba, but with regards to this thread he seems to be more of a peeping tom/voyeur type! 

any news on these homemade humidors fellas? on the lookout for a cheap one meself at the moment, currently keeping an eye on ebay.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi JB, good description on the fonseca delicias, nice smoke, keep your eyes peeled on ebay for a humidor.
Monte.


----------



## Athos (Jun 5, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Might get some Griffins, Robusto Maduro 4s, its maker Davidoff.  tobaccos from the Dominican Republic a Connecticut wrapper, a vey nice smooth smoke, yes i know its not cuban but do like the griffins brand.
> Will also get a box of Ramon Allones Specially Selected. nice earthy smoke.
> Have you smoked any cigars this week Athos?
> 
> ...



Nice.  I like the Ramon Allones, a lot.

I've not had any cigars this week - too busy!  But I am off for the rest of the week, now, so may have one or two over the next few days (won't be able to report back for a while, though, as I am going away).


----------



## Athos (Jun 5, 2008)

jb78 said:


> me and my housemate smoked a couple of Fonseca Delicias Coronas eariler this evening, out in the garden when it was nice and sunny. we found them to be a nice, mellow smoke, quite smooth and even-burning; a nice size too, not too much but still took a while to smoke.
> 
> got a new order in too , thanks to a kind individual, some nice cubans to savour over the coming weeks. reports to follow!
> 
> ...



Glad you got on well with the Fonsecas.  What Cubans have you got coming over then?  Where d'you order them from?

Your housemate should contibute, not just be a lurker!  The more the merrier.

Hope you find a decent humidor at a reasonable price.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 5, 2008)

what cigars you guys smoking or buying this coming weekend??


----------



## Athos (Jun 9, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> what cigars you guys smoking or buying this coming weekend??



Didn't get to smoke this weekend - we were staying at the in-laws, and they don't like the smell, apparantly. 

You?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

Athos said:


> Didn't get to smoke this weekend - we were staying at the in-laws, and they don't like the smell, apparantly.
> 
> You?



Hi Athos, had a few rass & some BB finos, &  habana gold robustos, aswell as a couple of alec bradley churchills all in all a good weekend smoking wise.
might fire up a short R&J Churchill abit later.

It can get abit frustrating i went away a few months back with my girlfriend to stay at her aunties so i loaded up my travel humi only to find that she hated cigar smoke, couldnt even smoke in the garden.
Nightmare
You gonna purchase any sticks this week??


----------



## Athos (Jun 12, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Hi Athos, had a few rass & some BB finos, &  habana gold robustos, aswell as a couple of alec bradley churchills all in all a good weekend smoking wise.
> might fire up a short R&J Churchill abit later.
> 
> It can get abit frustrating i went away a few months back with my girlfriend to stay at her aunties so i loaded up my travel humi only to find that she hated cigar smoke, couldnt even smoke in the garden.
> ...



Didn't get a chance, and I'm now off work for a few days, so probably won't get to buy any.  Will ge3t to smoke some, though.  Maybe go for a Punch, tonight.

What are the rest of you doing on the cigar front?


----------



## jb78 (Jun 12, 2008)

humidor arrived today!!

20 quid off ebay, looks nice and is unused... will post up some pics when i get a minute...

it says we need to use distilled water - is this crucial, or would regular bottled water do the job ok?


----------



## Athos (Jun 12, 2008)

jb78 said:


> humidor arrived today!!
> 
> 20 quid off ebay, looks nice and is unused... will post up some pics when i get a minute...
> 
> it says we need to use distilled water - is this crucial, or would regular bottled water do the job ok?



Needs to be distilled, else there will be mineral deposits etc.  Best to get one with an anti-mould additive, too.  It's dirt cheap, though.  Try cgarsltd.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 14, 2008)

All good JB now you can keep your sticks fresh, what count is it?? if you need advice on the set up of the humi let us know.
Found a good source for spanish cedar for my cabinet humi project, will be hopefully purchasing the cedar next week.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 23, 2008)

So what have you guys been smoking?? its been a while, maybe its time for this thread to lay to rest, as there has not been to much activity on here the last couple of weeks, but its been good talking with some of you.
Keep on smoking & enjoying cigars!!!
over & out
Montesmoke.


----------



## Athos (Jun 24, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> So what have you guys been smoking?? its been a while, maybe its time for this thread to lay to rest, as there has not been to much activity on here the last couple of weeks, but its been good talking with some of you.
> Keep on smoking & enjoying cigars!!!
> over & out
> Montesmoke.



Nooooo...  This thread must never die!

I've been on holiday for a while, so haven't been around to contribute, but I reckon there coud be some life in it, yet.

Especially if jb lets us know how the new humidor is going.  And you, Monte, how about your building project - any pictures?

And what've you all been smoking?  Bought any recently?

I bought 25 Jose L Piedra Cazadores at the airport, on a whim really, to see what they'll be like after a I condition them up for a while.  they were so cheap it would have been rude not to.


----------



## jb78 (Jun 25, 2008)

still not set the humidor up yet! should be doing so in the next few days though.

smoked a Villiger (cuban filler) petit coronas the other day - nice, burnt very fast, found it pretty strong (but i tend to like strong tobacco), nice size, took half an hour or so, very pleasant. perhaps it was strong beacuse it had dried out a lot though - or are these cigars known to be quite strong?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 25, 2008)

Blimey we have activity!! havent done much on the cabinet humi project, got the cedar on order though. Jb the villigers tend to be a medium strength, they are not a bad smoke, i quite like them.
got some dominican grand robustos & some alec bradley Torpedos bought another box of partagas super coronas.
Athos what you been smoking since you been back?
Monte.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2008)

Not an update more a declaration of intent; me and a mate will be smoking two Romeo & Juliet No3's tomorrow over a pint or five in Highgate. Picked them up in Barbados for roughly £4 a piece (got two others left).


----------



## Athos (Jun 26, 2008)

jb78 said:


> still not set the humidor up yet! should be doing so in the next few days though.
> 
> smoked a Villiger (cuban filler) petit coronas the other day - nice, burnt very fast, found it pretty strong (but i tend to like strong tobacco), nice size, took half an hour or so, very pleasant. perhaps it was strong beacuse it had dried out a lot though - or are these cigars known to be quite strong?



Not really a particularly strong cigar, in my opinion.

Good luck with the humidor.  keep us posted as to what you're buying/smoking.


----------



## Athos (Jun 26, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Blimey we have activity!! havent done much on the cabinet humi project, got the cedar on order though. Jb the villigers tend to be a medium strength, they are not a bad smoke, i quite like them.
> got some dominican grand robustos & some alec bradley Torpedos bought another box of partagas super coronas.
> Athos what you been smoking since you been back?
> Monte.



Had a H Upmann the other day, and a couple of Partagas.

How much did the cedar set you back?  Looking forward to seeing the finished item!


----------



## Athos (Jun 26, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not an update more a declaration of intent; me and a mate will be smoking two Romeo & Juliet No3's tomorrow over a pint or five in Highgate. Picked them up in Barbados for roughly £4 a piece (got two others left).



Cool.  Not a bad cigar, at all.  Let us know what you thought of them.  (They were tubed, I presume?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2008)

Athos said:


> Cool.  Not a bad cigar, at all.  Let us know what you thought of them.  (They were tubed, I presume?)



Yep.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jun 26, 2008)

Athos said:


> Had a H Upmann the other day, and a couple of Partagas.
> 
> How much did the cedar set you back?  Looking forward to seeing the finished item!



About £70 quid for just over a square meter, pricey stuff. what partagas did you smoke?

So what cigar sizes do you guys prefer? petit corona, corona, grand corona. robusto, torpedo, churchill???
 & what brands do you prefer?


----------



## Athos (Jul 1, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> About £70 quid for just over a square meter, pricey stuff. what partagas did you smoke?
> 
> So what cigar sizes do you guys prefer? petit corona, corona, grand corona. robusto, torpedo, churchill???
> & what brands do you prefer?



That's not cheap, is it.  Will be worth it, though.  I think it is a great project.

The Partagas were mostly Serie P No.2s.  Lovely!

Come on the rest of you, what's happening in your cigar lives?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 3, 2008)

This thread is getting too slow! bought some dominico churchills (Dominican) smoked one today burned nice & even medium draw, nice flavours chocolate,
So athos what you been smoking last few days? & have you bought anymore cigars since the airport??
I think we should organise a herf with some of the members on here, go for few drinks & a good few cigars!


----------



## jb78 (Jul 4, 2008)

quick update - got the humidor up and running although it appears that the dial which displays the overall humidity isn't very reliable - but we wet down the humidor properly and bought some of the mould-resistant solution to use in it, so it should be working ok... my remaining cigars are now stashed inside. 

smoked a partagas super partagas Coronas the other day - lovely it was, very smooth with excellent flavour - i did not want to put it out! 

next cigar on the list is a bolivar tubos no1 which i'm saving for my birthday in a week's time, looking forward to that


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 4, 2008)

jb78 said:


> quick update - got the humidor up and running although it appears that the dial which displays the overall humidity isn't very reliable - but we wet down the humidor properly and bought some of the mould-resistant solution to use in it, so it should be working ok... my remaining cigars are now stashed inside.
> 
> smoked a partagas super partagas Coronas the other day - lovely it was, very smooth with excellent flavour - i did not want to put it out!
> 
> next cigar on the list is a bolivar tubos no1 which i'm saving for my birthday in a week's time, looking forward to that



Glad you got the humi up & running JB, make sure the hygrometer(the dial) is between 68%-72% you can buy small digital hygrometers for about a tenner on ebay, much more acurate!
Yea i had a partagas super yesterday great smoke, hopefully a siglo VI tonight
Bolivar No1 a nice smoke enjoy it on your birthday
Monte.


----------



## brix (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know if it's been posted already (computer's running slow and I don't have time to read the whole thread) but I noticed the other day that Oddbins in Kennington has a sign outside saying it stocks Cuban cigars.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2008)

jb78 said:


> quick update - got the humidor up and running although it appears that the dial which displays the overall humidity isn't very reliable - but we wet down the humidor properly and bought some of the mould-resistant solution to use in it, so it should be working ok... my remaining cigars are now stashed inside.
> 
> smoked a partagas super partagas Coronas the other day - lovely it was, very smooth with excellent flavour - i did not want to put it out!
> 
> next cigar on the list is a bolivar tubos no1 which i'm saving for my birthday in a week's time, looking forward to that



Great news.  It's important you get the humidity right, though, so, as Monte rightly says, maybe worth getting a cheap electronic hydgrometer.

So what's inside it?  And have you had the Boli, yet?  If so , I hope you enjoyed it - they're a good cigar - and hope you had a happy birthday.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2008)

brix said:


> I don't know if it's been posted already (computer's running slow and I don't have time to read the whole thread) but I noticed the other day that Oddbins in Kennington has a sign outside saying it stocks Cuban cigars.



Thanks.  That's always worth knowing.  I'd wanna check how they kept them before I tried one, though.  (and I guess they only do tubed singles.)


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> This thread is getting too slow! bought some dominico churchills (Dominican) smoked one today burned nice & even medium draw, nice flavours chocolate,
> So athos what you been smoking last few days? & have you bought anymore cigars since the airport??
> I think we should organise a herf with some of the members on here, go for few drinks & a good few cigars!



I got another humidor yesterday.  Mrs Athos wasn't too impressed, but it wa a gift, so there wasn't much I could do.  Anyway, I needed another one, as mine were getting a little over-full.  Although I'm sure this one will be up to capacity soon!

Not bought any more cigars since the airport.  What about you - what you been buying/smoking?

The herf sounds a good idea, if we can get a few people together.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Athos said:


> I got another humidor yesterday.  Mrs Athos wasn't too impressed, but it wa a gift, so there wasn't much I could do.  Anyway, I needed another one, as mine were getting a little over-full.  Although I'm sure this one will be up to capacity soon!
> 
> Not bought any more cigars since the airport.  What about you - what you been buying/smoking?
> 
> The herf sounds a good idea, if we can get a few people together.



Good to hear from you Athos, so what count is your new humi? & what make is it? 
Bought 10 Cohiba siglo VI tubos from my supplier also bought some Dominico Churchills NC smokes aswell as some Habanos puros maduro Topedos & a box of Monte 5's.
Well if your up for a herf Athos be good to meet up maybe in begining of August? & maybe some other members of the forum too.
Monte.


----------



## brix (Jul 10, 2008)

Athos said:


> Thanks.  That's always worth knowing.  I'd wanna check how they kept them before I tried one, though.  (and I guess they only do tubed singles.)



Pleasure.  Hope it's useful


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

brix said:


> Pleasure.  Hope it's useful



Hi Brix, Do you smoke cigars?


----------



## brix (Jul 10, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Hi Brix, Do you smoke cigars?




No, sorry.  I like the smell though 

Just saw the sign outside Oddbins and remembered this thread.  There can't be that many places round here that stock them! Can't comment on how they're stored though...


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info Brix, they probably stock just a limited amount, but thanks, might take a butchers at some point.
Monte.


----------



## Athos (Jul 10, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Good to hear from you Athos, so what count is your new humi? & what make is it?
> Bought 10 Cohiba siglo VI tubos from my supplier also bought some Dominico Churchills NC smokes aswell as some Habanos puros maduro Topedos & a box of Monte 5's.
> Well if your up for a herf Athos be good to meet up maybe in begining of August? & maybe some other members of the forum too.
> Monte.



Couldn't see any maker's mark, but looks in pretty good nick.  Good hinges, great seal, and well lines with some decent quality Spanish cedar.   The outside is a cherrywood burl, too, which is quite attractive.  Not very big, though - 50 max, I reckon.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

brix said:


> No, sorry.  I like the smell though
> 
> Just saw the sign outside Oddbins and remembered this thread.  There can't be that many places round here that stock them! Can't comment on how they're stored though...



Sounds a nice humi, 50 count not bad size at all
what you been smoking last few days?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 14, 2008)

Athos said:


> Couldn't see any maker's mark, but looks in pretty good nick.  Good hinges, great seal, and well lines with some decent quality Spanish cedar.   The outside is a cherrywood burl, too, which is quite attractive.  Not very big, though - 50 max, I reckon.



Sounds a nice humi, 50 count not bad size at all
what you been smoking last few days?


----------



## Athos (Jul 14, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Sounds a nice humi, 50 count not bad size at all
> what you been smoking last few days?



50 max i.e. 50 Monte no. 4s - you'd be lucky to get more than a box of no.2s in there.  Seems good quality, though.

Been smoking some Partagas D4s.  You?

An the rest of you guys?


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 16, 2008)

Athos said:


> 50 max i.e. 50 Monte no. 4s - you'd be lucky to get more than a box of no.2s in there.  Seems good quality, though.
> 
> Been smoking some Partagas D4s.  You?
> 
> An the rest of you guys?



Been smoking some cohiba magicos very nice, & had a couple of partagas serie p torpedos over weekend.
Gonna fire up a short churchill in a bit

Whats your next purchase going to be?


----------



## jb78 (Jul 16, 2008)

smoked a bolivar tubos no.1 over the weekend

was totally pissed though and hadn't been to bed, but enjoyed it nonetheless! 

fresh out of cigars now though, need to put aside some funds for a few more


----------



## Athos (Jul 17, 2008)

jb78 said:


> smoked a bolivar tubos no.1 over the weekend
> 
> was totally pissed though and hadn't been to bed, but enjoyed it nonetheless!
> 
> fresh out of cigars now though, need to put aside some funds for a few more



What you thinking of getting?  Are you gonna invest in a whole box of something, or get some more singles?


----------



## Athos (Jul 17, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Been smoking some cohiba magicos very nice, & had a couple of partagas serie p torpedos over weekend.
> Gonna fire up a short churchill in a bit
> 
> Whats your next purchase going to be?



Not sure, yet.  May go down the shop and see what takes my fancy, tomorrow.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 18, 2008)

Well let us know what you end up with, hows the new humis (JB78 & Athos) doing? is it holding good humidity?


----------



## Athos (Jul 22, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Well let us know what you end up with, hows the new humis (JB78 & Athos) doing? is it holding good humidity?



Mine certainly seems to be.  Conditioning up some new Monte 2s - lovely.  

Meantime, I have smoked a few Ramon Allones, an a couple of Hoyos.  You guys?


----------



## Athos (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow!  Last night, I smoked the best cigar of my life! 

If you remember, I bought a couple of Por Larranga Magnificos, at the end of May.  I had hoped to condition them up a little longer, but, to be honest, I couldn't wait.  I needn't have worried, the one I smoked was about as close to the perfect cigar as can be. 

Will have to buy more, very, very soon.  Meantime, I suggest that you guys try one - I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Montesmoke (Jul 29, 2008)

Sounds perfect Athos, they are a nice smoke one of the best in my opinion!
bet you went out & bought some more bloody expensive in your supplier tho
What else did you purchase?
Had a sancho Panza belicosos yesterday smooth with a good medium draw very nice stick!
Looking at Trinidad extra robust for tonight


----------



## Athos (Aug 4, 2008)

Last night's smoke was a Cohiba Siglo VI -very nice.  Other than that, though, I've not bought or smoked much for a little while; I hope to get through a few more in the next couple of weeks.  How are you guys getting on?


----------



## jb78 (Aug 4, 2008)

Athos said:


> Last night's smoke was a Cohiba Siglo VI -very nice.  Other than that, though, *I've not bought or smoked much for a little while*; I hope to get through a few more in the next couple of weeks.  How are you guys getting on?



me either, barely got 2 pennies to rub together at the moment. cigars are currently a luxury i just can't afford


----------



## Athos (Aug 4, 2008)

jb78 said:


> me either, barely got 2 pennies to rub together at the moment. cigars are currently a luxury i just can't afford



But do you really need to eat and drink so much?  And I bet you could get away with less gas and elecrtic if you really tried.  Cigars should be the last thing to go!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2008)

Would you three like a cigars subforum? 





(not really)


----------



## Athos (Aug 5, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Would you three like a cigars subforum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A *sub*forum?  Cigars deserve a forum of their own!


----------



## jb78 (Aug 5, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Would you three like a cigars subforum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, this one will do thanks. 

we are hot on the heels of the 'brockwell lido breakfast club' thread and we won't stop until our cancerous fumes have seen off those healthy gym-goers


----------



## Montesmoke (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Montesmoke (Aug 7, 2008)

So what you been smoking this week so far & any planned purchases??


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2008)

Not had much this week, but I'm working away next week, so I'll have a few, because I won't have to worry about smoking around the Mrs (who, on account of being pregnant, feels sick at the slightest hgint of smoke), and the baby.  Not decided as to what I'll smoke yet, though.


----------



## Athos (Aug 9, 2008)

jb78 said:


> me either, barely got 2 pennies to rub together at the moment. cigars are currently a luxury i just can't afford



Sorry to hear that mate ; if you PM me your address, I'll see if I can't dig you out a couple of Cubans (though I can't promise anything too special) to see you through the lean times!  (Though I won't be offended if you refuse to give your personal details to someone from the ionternet, who you've never met! )


----------



## Montesmoke (Aug 13, 2008)

what you been smoking last few days athos? bought a box of H.Upmann majestik they are a nice creamy nutty smoke nice even burn good construction.


----------



## Athos (Aug 19, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> what you been smoking last few days athos? bought a box of H.Upmann majestik they are a nice creamy nutty smoke nice even burn good construction.



A partagas D4 and a some Jose L Piedras.  The majestik counds good.

How's the humidor project coming along?


----------



## Montesmoke (Aug 23, 2008)

Been smoking a few diplomaticos, RASS recently, the humi project 80% complete as its mahogany inside i have left it without cedar, as done some research & the very first humidors were constructed with mahgany, the reason they started to use cedar as it was cheaper to import as it is more lighter than mahogany.
So i have sealed the cabinet up i have set up humidification & have hygromter & itsw holding a constant 71% humidity.
The aroma of the cigrs is divne when you open her up, so im in two minds about cedar at the mo


----------



## Athos (Aug 23, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Been smoking a few diplomaticos, RASS recently, the humi project 80% complete as its mahogany inside i have left it without cedar, as done some research & the very first humidors were constructed with mahgany, the reason they started to use cedar as it was cheaper to import as it is more lighter than mahogany.
> So i have sealed the cabinet up i have set up humidification & have hygromter & itsw holding a constant 71% humidity.
> The aroma of the cigrs is divne when you open her up, so im in two minds about cedar at the mo



Wow! Sounds like the humi project is going great.  If it's holding at 71%RH, then maybe you won't need the cedar; my understanding is that Hounuran mahogany is often used as an alternative to cedar, anyway.

That said, I'm told that Spanish cedar does have better long-term humidity regulating qualities (which can be invaluable in combatting mould).  Also, I understand that it helps prevent cigar beetles (though I'm not sure of the mechanism), and is less vulnerable to worms (which some woods are prone to at high humidity).  And of course, there's the effect on taste to consider (though I can't really comment, as I don't know what (if any) taste mahogany imparts).

On balance, if it were me, I think I'd go for the cedar lining - after all your collection is an investment worth protecting!

I'd be interested to hear what you decide to do.  And to see some pictures.


----------



## Athos (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello... is anybody there?

Monte?

JB?

ANYBODY?!

[/shameless bumpage]


----------



## Montesmoke (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Athos,

How you been? what you been smoking recently? Have you purchased much?

I have been smoking quite a few Monte 2's & RASS do like the rass aswell as smoking some NC cigars padron, Alec Bradley, & some Rocky patel Decade torps & toros very nice smooth meduim draw, lovely stick.

Was going to send you one, but doesnt matter, im sure you can get them.

Havent done anymore to the cabinet, im quite happy the way it is, every time i open it up get lovely deep rich chocolate aromas, & the sticks are doing very well in there.
So will leave it for now & if i find some reasonably priced cedar i might go for it, but in no rush.

Monte.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm impressed by the longevity of this friendly thread. It all goes whoosh over my head if I'm honest, talk of cigars going in one ear and out the other. But it's like a comforting old jumper of a thread on the Brixton forum.


----------



## Athos (Sep 7, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Hi Athos,
> 
> How you been? what you been smoking recently? Have you purchased much?
> 
> ...



Hi.  Haven't smoked a lot recently - have been suffering with the flu (or, as my wife calls it, a minor sniffle!). 

Seems like you're still getting through them, though. I still need to try the Alec Bradleys.  I've smoked the Rocky Patels, but wasn't bowled over; maybe I'll try them again, soon.

If your humidor smells good, and is keeping the right RH, then I agree - there's no rush for Spanish Cedar.   And it sounds like it has a good aroma, too.  I don't blame you given the cedar prices, to be honest! 

I'm gonna try to get hold of some more of the Por Larranga Magnificos, this week - mmmmm. 

I wonder how JB's getting on?  And any other cigar fans?


----------



## Athos (Sep 7, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I'm impressed by the longevity of this friendly thread. It all goes whoosh over my head if I'm honest, talk of cigars going in one ear and out the other. But it's like a comforting old jumper of a thread on the Brixton forum.



Thanks.  I enjoy this thread, too.  And there's no reason for cigar talk to go over your head - go on, try one, you know you want to!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a box of 25 monticristos no.4 in front of me, a gift from a friend who went to Cuba.

I'm new to all this so how long will they last just in a draw?

They smell lovely


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 8, 2008)

Long time no see! How are you porno?


----------



## Athos (Sep 9, 2008)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I have a box of 25 monticristos no.4 in front of me, a gift from a friend who went to Cuba.
> 
> I'm new to all this so how long will they last just in a draw?
> 
> They smell lovely



Not long, to be honest. 

If they're kept properly, cigars can last for a very long time, but that requires that they are maintained at around 70 degrees farenheit, and at 70% relative humidity.

It ought to be quite easy to regulate the temperature, by finding somewhere in your house that is stable at around that figure.  Humidity will be a little trickier, though.

Ideally, you'd buy a humidor, and you can get an adequate one quite cheaply, nowdays - maybe £50 online.  Worth it, in my opinion to protect the cigars, considering that they're quite valuable.  But, if you're not a regular smoker, and don't intend to buy any more, you might not want to shell out on one.

An alternative is to soak some cotton wool in water, then squeeze it out,  Then put it in a zip-lock bag, and make lots of holes in the bag.  Put the bag in a tupperware box and place the cigars in with it (ideally, not touching the bag, and not in any water that may have leaked).  You will need to open the box regularly, and maybe turn the cigars a little, to make sure that they don't get too wet.  If they are too wet they will go mouldy.  And, if they are too warm, you may get a cigar beetle infestation! 

If you like, you could get a cheap digital hydrometer for a tenner, to check that they are at around 70 degrees and 70%RH.

Having said all that, are you sure they're kosher?  Lots of people buy from stret sellers in Cuba - they're spun a line about having a brother who works in the factory/liberated them from the shop etc. etc.  Most times, they're vastly inferior quality - literally made with the floor sweepings  - or are even likely to make you sick - dried bannana leaves! 

If you can take some very good digital photos of the box (including stamps on the bottom, corner seal and inside packaging) and the cigars (especially the bands), I could probably tell you straight away.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Mrs M - I'm very well thankyou, hope the same is true for you 

As for these Cigars - Hmm... I wonder if they are the real thing. 

I'll see if I can get some pics posted up.


----------



## jb78 (Sep 10, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I'm impressed by the longevity of this friendly thread. It all goes whoosh over my head if I'm honest, talk of cigars going in one ear and out the other. But it's like a comforting old jumper of a thread on the Brixton forum.



awwwww shucks 



Athos said:


> I wonder how JB's getting on?  And any other cigar fans?



not so good athos me old china. still struggling with impending financial doom! montesmoke kindly sent me a couple of cigars in the post, not sure what they are though, maybe he can remember? anyway, they're unsmoked as yet but are pencilled in for friday evening, if the bloody weather holds out. i may then take you up on your kind offer athos! 





_"urban75, uniting cigar lovers all over london" _


----------



## Montesmoke (Sep 10, 2008)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I have a box of 25 monticristos no.4 in front of me, a gift from a friend who went to Cuba.
> 
> I'm new to all this so how long will they last just in a draw?
> 
> They smell lovely



Did your friend by them from an authorised shop or of the street in cuba?

whats the box code on the back it should be clearly marked, should take some pix of the cigars & post on this forum.


----------



## Montesmoke (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi JB, the cigars i sent you are El Titan de Bronze Toro (Grand Robustos) you will find they are a good smoke, well constructed cigar that will last you over an hour.
Hope they are in your humidor?
Anyway hope things pick up for you work wise mate.

Monte.



jb78 said:


> awwwww shucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montesmoke (Sep 10, 2008)

Well enjoy the por larranaga Magnificos, very exceptional cigar IMHO.



Athos said:


> Hi.  Haven't smoked a lot recently - have been suffering with the flu (or, as my wife calls it, a minor sniffle!).
> 
> Seems like you're still getting through them, though. I still need to try the Alec Bradleys.  I've smoked the Rocky Patels, but wasn't bowled over; maybe I'll try them again, soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Athos (Sep 10, 2008)

jb78 said:


> not so good athos me old china. still struggling with impending financial doom! montesmoke kindly sent me a couple of cigars in the post, not sure what they are though, maybe he can remember? anyway, they're unsmoked as yet but are pencilled in for friday evening, if the bloody weather holds out. i may then take you up on your kind offer athos!



Please do.  I meant what I said - I'd be pleased to send you a few sticks.

Enjoy the ones Monte sent you; no doubt they'll be top notch.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 12, 2008)

No box code and brought "on the beach" 

Oh dear.

I was intrested to hear that Montesmoke said they would last "over an hour" - cause there is no way these fellas would. Isn't an hour a very long time? I guess it just depends how quickly you smoke


----------



## Athos (Sep 13, 2008)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> No box code and brought "on the beach"
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> I was intrested to hear that Montesmoke said they would last "over an hour" - cause there is no way these fellas would. Isn't an hour a very long time? I guess it just depends how quickly you smoke



Oh dear, indeed.  Sounds like they're probably not the genuine article.  Like Monte says, there should be a code stamped on the bottom of the box - normally a three letter affair, which indicates the factory.  You can also tell by the two seals, and exactly what's in the box, and that's before you even get to the cigars.  Also, the 'Habanos' stamp on the bottom should be embossed, whereas on snides it's often just inked on.  I'd still be interested to see photos, though.

A Montecristo No.4 is a relatively small cigar, and wouldn't take an hour to smoke; the ones he's talking about are much bigger (in length and ring gauge).  And, yes, to some extent it does depend on how quickly you smoke.  However, there is a limit to how fast you should try to smoke one, because it can affect the taste - if you draw too hard and too frequently, the cigar will get far too hot, and will taste very bitter (and burn unevenly).  There is actually a real art to smoking a cigar, believe it or not!


----------



## Montesmoke (Sep 16, 2008)

Good advice there Athos,
Had a few Cohiba robustos & Rass over the weekend, whats everyone else been smoking?
Did you buy anymore PL Magnificos Athos?

Monte.


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Good advice there Athos,
> Had a few Cohiba robustos & Rass over the weekend, whats everyone else been smoking?
> Did you buy anymore PL Magnificos Athos?
> 
> Monte.



Nah, couldn't get any PL Magnificos. Bad news! 

Did buy some Upmann Magnum 50s today, though.

(Have sent you a couple of PMs today, too.)


----------



## Montesmoke (Sep 17, 2008)

Athos said:


> Nah, couldn't get any PL Magnificos. Bad news!
> 
> Did buy some Upmann Magnum 50s today, though.
> 
> (Have sent you a couple of PMs today, too.)



I havent tried the H.Upmann Mag 50s let me know what you think of them? if good might get a couple of singles to try out.

Gonna have a Bolivar Royal Corona in a short while


----------



## Athos (Sep 26, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> I havent tried the H.Upmann Mag 50s let me know what you think of them? if good might get a couple of singles to try out.
> 
> Gonna have a Bolivar Royal Corona in a short while



Just had the Manum 50.  Was good, but a little on the light side for me (not surprisingly, given that it's an Upmann).


----------



## Montesmoke (Sep 28, 2008)

Athos said:


> Just had the Manum 50.  Was good, but a little on the light side for me (not surprisingly, given that it's an Upmann).



I will get a couple of singles on my next order, have ordered some of the Nub NC cigars 60 gauge Had a Cohiba sigloVI over weekend a divine cigar.
Do you smoke many NC's Athos?


----------



## Athos (Sep 29, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> I will get a couple of singles on my next order, have ordered some of the Nub NC cigars 60 gauge Had a Cohiba sigloVI over weekend a divine cigar.
> Do you smoke many NC's Athos?



The Siglo VI is a classic.

I just ordered some PL Magnificos from cgarsltd, today; £25 each, but I couldn't resist!

I don't smoke many NC, really.  I don't get to smoke frequently enough to want to expand beyong the Cubans, just yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes! A family member is going on holiday to Cuba! 

One box of Cohiba's for KE.


----------



## Athos (Oct 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yes! A family member is going on holiday to Cuba!
> 
> One box of Cohiba's for KE.



Lucky you!


----------



## Montesmoke (Oct 2, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yes! A family member is going on holiday to Cuba!
> 
> One box of Cohiba's for KE.




Excellent well make sure they purchase from an authorised cigar shop, not off the street!!
Have you asked them what cigars to get??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm still thinking. They're taking their phone with me and going to text prices while over there. Hoping to get at least a box!


----------



## Athos (Oct 3, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm still thinking. They're taking their phone with me and going to text prices while over there. Hoping to get at least a box!



A box of, say, Cohiba Robustos will set you back around £170.  That's based on the authorised retail price of CUC260, at an exchange rate of around CUC1.6 to the GBP.  Whilst that's not an inconsequential sum, it's a saving of around £190!

Well worth it in my opinion, but, if you're anything like me, you may have a job persuading Mrs Eternity of that!

The above is based upon information at the following links:

http://marty.514crew.com/cigarprices.html
http://www.banco-metropolitano.com/tasasn.htm
http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/cohiba-robustos-p-70.html

I haven't been for a couple of years (during which time the market has been a bit volatile), though, so don't take my word as gospel; I'd be happy to stand corrected if anyone has any more recent first-hand knowledge.


----------



## Athos (Oct 3, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Excellent well make sure they purchase from an authorised cigar shop, not off the street!!



Can't endorse this strongly enough.  The ones from unauthorised sources are alomst all total shit (and potentially harmful - ok, ok, I know all smoking is harmful, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2008)

Athos said:


> A box of, say, Cohiba Robustos will set you back around £170.  That's based on the authorised retail price of CUC260, at an exchange rate of around CUC1.6 to the GBP.  Whilst that's not an inconsequential sum, it's a saving of around £190!
> 
> Well worth it in my opinion, but, if you're anything like me, you may have a job persuading Mrs Eternity of that!
> 
> ...



Cheers for the links, those are a bit out of my price range but we'll see.


----------



## Athos (Oct 3, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cheers for the links, those are a bit out of my price range but we'll see.



No problem.

Shame you're not to keen on spending that much, as you'd make a great saving over UK prices.

What sort of figure were you hoping to spend for a box of 25?  Maybe you could go for a box of 10, or some fives, or even threes?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah got a bit of a cash flow prob at the mo. Might have for a big of 10...not really keen to spend more than 100 tbh.


----------



## Athos (Oct 4, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah got a bit of a cash flow prob at the mo. Might have for a big of 10...not really keen to spend more than 100 tbh.



Well, for around £100, you could get 10 Cohiba Robustos, or, if you want a full box of Cohibas, maybe some Siglo IIs.

Depends what size you're after really - the Siglo IIs are a bit small for me, so, if that was my bubget, and I wanted a box of 25, I reckon I'd go for something like a Partagas Series D No.4.  A great cigar, of a good size, and a box of 25 would set you back CUC142.5, which is around £90.  And that'd be a saving of £170 from UK prices!

Overall, if cash-flow is a problem at the moment, Cohiba is probably not the best brand to be looking at!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2008)

Athos said:


> Overall, if cash-flow is a problem at the moment, Cohiba is probably not the best brand to be looking at!





But they good!


----------



## Athos (Oct 4, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> But they good!



Damn right!


----------



## Athos (Oct 7, 2008)

I have got the chance to buy some pre-embargo havanas.  Apparantly, they have been well kept, and are (obviously) well aged.  Not cheap though!  What d'you reckon?


----------



## Montesmoke (Oct 7, 2008)

Athos said:


> I have got the chance to buy some pre-embargo havanas.  Apparantly, they have been well kept, and are (obviously) well aged.  Not cheap though!  What d'you reckon?



Do tell more what brand? year? how much? what quantity?


----------



## peckham1066 (Oct 13, 2008)

Dear all I have got a box of Partagas Serie D no 4 if you would like them. My name is Lydia and I'm on 07789 516092. I go to Cuba frequently and often bring back cigars; I can sell this box for £120 ono. If you are interested call me. You can even try one of them first if you like!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that's the kind of spam we need more of on urban!


----------



## Athos (Oct 13, 2008)

peckham1066 said:


> Dear all I have got a box of Partagas Serie D no 4 if you would like them. My name is Lydia and I'm on 07789 516092. I go to Cuba frequently and often bring back cigars; I can sell this box for £120 ono. If you are interested call me. You can even try one of them first if you like!



Hi Lydia,

I'm sure we're not supposed to reply to spam, but I couldn't resist!

I hope you are not offended if I ask you a few questions, because there's some doddgy cigars out there, and, with all due respect, I don't know you from Adam (or Eve).

The first would have to be why you bought the cigars if not to smoke them?  And whether you do this regularly, because you may have some issues with Customs!

Is there any chance you could take some digital photos of the box, and the cigars, please?  In particular, I'm intrerested in the seals, the bands and the stamps on the the bottom of the box (particularly the three letter factory code).

And perhaps you could let me know exactly where you bought them?  Also, do you have a receipt, or the purchase slip for export?

Finally, if you don't mind me asking, how come you go to and from Cuba so regularly?

Regards,

Athos


----------



## Athos (Oct 13, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Do tell more what brand? year? how much? what quantity?



Turned out to amount to nothing - a few old machine-made Romeo's in poor nick - needless to say, I passed!


----------



## Montesmoke (Nov 8, 2008)

*Cigar Forums*

I have started a new cigar forums to discuss about cigars.
heres link: 

www.globalcigarforums.yuku.com 

Be good if you can join (its a free forums) be good to continue our chats on there (as this thread seems to have died on here urban75) & hopefully with more like minded people.


Hope to see you there .


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool! In the end my family member brought me back a box of five Cohiba Siglo 4's and a pack of ten unbranded (they were rolled in front of them). They're lined up next to my Romeo & Juliet No 3s and my Monte Cristo.


----------



## Athos (Nov 8, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> I have started a new cigar forums to discuss about cigars.
> heres link:
> 
> www.globalcigarforums.yuku.com
> ...



Have joined.  Hope to see some of you over there.


----------



## Athos (Nov 8, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool! In the end my family member brought me back a box of five Cohiba Siglo 4's and a pack of ten unbranded (they were rolled in front of them). They're lined up next to my Romeo & Juliet No 3s and my Monte Cristo.



Nice one.  I might be able to work out what the unbranded ones are, if they were rolled in a particular factory, and you can measure the length and ring gauge.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2008)

Athos said:


> Have joined.  Hope to see some of you over there.



It's a good idea, but there are far too many forums for such a new forum. Ime you only need a couple when you have a few registered members...



Athos said:


> Nice one.  I might be able to work out what the unbranded ones are, if they were rolled in a particular factory, and you can measure the length and ring gauge.



I could ask but I don't think it was a factory but a independent cigar maker.


----------



## Montesmoke (Nov 8, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's a good idea, but there are far too many forums for such a new forum. Ime you only need a couple when you have a few registered members...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montesmoke (Nov 17, 2008)

By the way the new address for the cigar forums is this:  www.globalcigarforums.yuku.com 
Hope to see some more cigar enthusiasts there.

Kind Regards
Montesmoke.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2008)

Ah yeah, kinda forgot about that. Oh and had an idea for a cigar lovers blog too: Smokers Corner.


----------



## Montesmoke (Nov 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah yeah, kinda forgot about that. Oh and had an idea for a cigar lovers blog too: Smokers Corner.



Its been done mate already.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting book on cigars in the window in Book Mongers on Colsharbour Lane.....thought you chaps might be interested.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2008)

Montesmoke said:


> Its been done mate already.



Aha, great minds think alike!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2008)

Or fools seldom differ.......


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2008)

Urban's slipping; I expected a smart ass comment a lot faster than 24 hours.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm hardly ever online these days....I've posted twice in the last week...strangely, only on this thread......

OK, this is now the third time in a week.


----------



## Maxway (Dec 3, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Urban's slipping; I expected a smart ass comment a lot faster than 24 hours.




 Mrs Magpie  
controller of flying ants   Join Date: Feb 2002
Location: close to a wireless
Posts: 25,881  

Or fools seldom differ.......  


I have been searching for a place on the internet to discuss about cigar smoking, & stumbled across this cigar section on these forums.

I have read the whole topic from the first page, & to be quite honest its been very interesting especially from the members Athos & Montesmoke who seem to be very Knowledgable about their chosen subject.
I have also looked at the new cigar discussion forum & seems to be very well presented.
I was very peeved by the last few comments (i have pasted the comments on this post) that 2 unknowledgable persons can give out remarks like that! especially one from a moderator! obviously this forum doesn't choose good moderators!
So i will say this as it has to be said: mrs magpie & kid eternity its you that are the unknowledgable FOOLS!
Respect members subjects on these forums!! & who are 100 times more Knowledgable than you two stupid people!!

Maxway.


----------



## brix (Dec 3, 2008)

Maxway said:


> Mrs Magpie
> controller of flying ants   Join Date: Feb 2002
> Location: close to a wireless
> Posts: 25,881
> ...



Eh?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2008)

Maxway said:


> Respect members subjects on these forums!! & who are 100 times more Knowledgable than you two stupid people!!
> 
> Maxway.



It's you that needs a respect lesson, mate.

Please, stay and discuss things, but remember that it's not all 100% serious here and that the fun is mixed with the sensible.


----------



## Maxway (Dec 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> It's you that needs a respect lesson, mate.
> 
> Please, stay and discuss things, but remember that it's not all 100% serious here and that the fun is mixed with the sensible.



Im afraid i will have to disagree with your back up comment.
2 persons from these forums were basically being rude & out of line.
I was stating there was no need for the brainless comments so its these 2 individuals that need to show some respect, not you backng up your fellow fools!!
They obviously havent got a clue about cigars & shouldnt mock the members who obviously have 100% more knowledge in this subject then a couple unknowledgable twits.
You can clearly see that this has stemmed from these 2 members & that you should recognise this & see that it was them that started the stupid brainless comments.
I have decided not to use these forums & only joined to express that you indeed have some fools on this forum. ie.. the ones i have mentioned Mrs magpie & Kid enternity! Both fools in their own right!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 3, 2008)

Fuck off then.


----------



## brix (Dec 3, 2008)

Maxway said:


> Im afraid i will have to disagree with your back up comment.
> 2 persons from these forums were basically being rude & out of line.
> I was stating there was no need for the brainless comments so its these 2 individuals that need to show some respect, not you backng up your fellow fools!!
> They obviously havent got a clue about cigars & shouldnt mock the members who obviously have 100% more knowledge in this subject then a couple unknowledgable twits.
> ...




You're an arse, aren't you?


----------



## Athos (Dec 4, 2008)

Maxway said:


> Mrs Magpie
> controller of flying ants   Join Date: Feb 2002
> Location: close to a wireless
> Posts: 25,881
> ...



With respect, I think you have misjudged the tone and nature of these forums; it is you who has spoken out of turn, I'm afraid.  The fact that there is some serious cigar discussion on this thread does not mean that there's no place for the odd light-hearted coment.  I don't think there was any need for you to attack Kid Eternity or Mrs Magpie.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 18, 2010)

RIP Alejandro Robaina , Cuba's greatest cigar maker.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8627864.stm


----------

